# Can you believe this??



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)

I got a letter today from the Social Security department.   When I started collecting last January, I thought my benefit was smaller than it should have been... It wasn't that much bigger than my husband's benefit and he started collecting early.. and I have always made more money than him...  BUT..  what can you do..  It is what it is I guess.. 

Anyway... I was right... They DID miscalculate my benefit..and I will be getting a much larger amount... and not only that.. I will be getting back payment of the shortage next month.. and the larger benefit after that..   Amazing...  Who would have thought it.. and I didn't even complain.. they found it on their own..


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 14, 2015)

That's good news QS.    Believe-it-or-not, a few years ago the IRS contacted me, and informed me that they could correct an error I made on my tax return which would result in an additional $300 refund.    I was shocked.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I got a letter today from the Social Security department.   When I started collecting last January, I thought my benefit was smaller than it should have been... It wasn't that much bigger than my husband's benefit and he started collecting early.. and I have always made more money than him...  BUT..  what can you do..  It is what it is I guess..
> 
> Anyway... I was right... They DID miscalculate my benefit..and I will be getting a much larger amount... and not only that.. I will be getting back payment of the shortage next month.. and the larger benefit after that..   Amazing...  Who would have thought it.. and I didn't even complain.. they found it on their own..



I believe it...It happened to me also..It seems that when you reach the retirement age of 66, if you started collecting early,  they recalculate you benefits..Did you retire before 66 ??

This is one of the only government agencies that I like..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I believe it...It happened to me also..It seems that when you reach the retirement age of 66, if you started collecting early,  they recalculate you benefits..Did you retire before 66 ??
> 
> This is one of the only government agencies that I like..View attachment 23964



No I turned 66 last January.. so I got full retirement..   The letter stated they did not use my latest income in the calculation.. Perhaps that was not available at the time my benefits were originally calculated..

Not to turn this thread political, but aren't you a bit concerned about Social Security being messed with?   Will this effect how you vote in 2016?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No I turned 66 last January.. so I got full retirement..   The letter stated they did not use my latest income in the calculation.. Perhaps that was not available at the time my benefits were originally calculated..
> 
> Not to turn this thread political, but aren't you a bit concerned about Social Security being messed with?   Will this effect how you vote in 2016?



..My letter stated the same..


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No I turned 66 last January.. so I got full retirement..   The letter stated they did not use my latest income in the calculation.. Perhaps that was not available at the time my benefits were originally calculated..
> 
> Not to turn this thread political, but aren't you a bit concerned about Social Security being messed with?   Will this effect how you vote in 2016?


That's great QS.  I've heard of them finding mistakes before.    I turned 66 in Jan too, I wonder if we are BD twins?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

I am excited for you QS!  That is happy news in a world where there is too much of the opposite.  Cheers!!


----------

